# $700 TV Free!!! Ok, What Is The Scam?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

what is the scam in this offer? i can't fiqure it out.

*FREE Apex® 43-inch Projection TV!* 









http://www.metareward.com/mr/Page?p=step1&si=4559


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Read this
http://www.metareward.com/mr/Page/?p=help&ci=24163
:down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

More spamming


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i read that, it still sounds too good to be true. if i could
come across just one person who took up the offer and
it turned out true, i would go though with the offer.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

How is this spam hewee?


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

You know what's funny...Apex doesn't even make 43" projection TV's

LMAO 

booooo:down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Big-K said:


> How is this spam hewee?


Look at what you have to do here http://www.metareward.com/mr/Page/?p=help&ci=24163 and here http://www.metareward.com/mr/Page?p=memagree&ci=24163 and you bet your get email spamming you.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you meant this thread was spam


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

thugedout said:


> You know what's funny...Apex doesn't even make 43" projection TV's
> 
> LMAO
> 
> booooo:down:


Yes they do make one
http://www.apexdigitalinc.com/proddetail.asp?category=Televisions&subcat=&linenumber=32

The Model number GB4308 is the same as the Free part number too.

Projection TV GB-4308
Model: GB4308

43" Screen
480p Progressive Scan
2D Y/C (4Line) Comb Filter
Velocity Scan Modulation
Universal Remote Control
BBE Sound
Digital Convergence
Component Video Inputs (2) / YCbCr (1) / YPbPr (1)
S-Video Inputs (2)
RF Input (1)
Rear AV Inputs (2)
Front AV input (1)
4 Picture Modes (Normal, Theater, Soft, Personal)
Dual Antenna Jack
Protective Shield
Variable Audio output
2nd Surface Mirror
Trilingual OSD (English, Spanish, French)
Closed Caption Display
V-Chip


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

NVM..lol


----------



## Lazybrainz (Oct 25, 2004)

When ya click on ads like that its should read: 
MeetARetard instead of MetAReward




sharky said:


> what is the scam in this offer? i can't fiqure it out.
> 
> *FREE Apex® 43-inch Projection TV!*
> 
> ...





kath100 said:


> Read this
> http://www.metareward.com/mr/Page/?p=help&ci=24163
> :down:


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I was giving it the thumbs down :down: 
You have to sign up and agree to buy 6 other items.
:down: :down: :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nothing is free Kath.

Well the software I have been winning over at Calendar of Updates is free. 
Just won two more programs yesterday. 

That's 7 free programs I have won in about 8 or 10 weeks from the contest they have there. Opps I mean 9 free program because I won two of them twice.


----------

